# Crusty Prewar Boys Troxel Saddle



## Maskadeo (Jan 24, 2022)

Crusty prewar boys long spring saddle. Non metal pan. Most of the leather is gone. Could rock it ona patina rider, use the chassis or redo it. $25 shipping.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 25, 2022)

20


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks, but ND


----------



## Hastings (Jan 25, 2022)

$31


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 25, 2022)

35


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks. ND.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 25, 2022)

40


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 25, 2022)

Wake me up when it gets closer to three digits.  😝


----------

